

Show HN : Founder Kit for Technical Savvy - srid68
http://www.ideatomvp.com/Index.ashx/FounderKit

======
ArekDymalski
The idea is neat, but author's choices for design and wording make it _really_
hard to trust and understand the offer. I'm pretty sure that potential non-
technical founders won't convert on this page due to great amount of actually
technical language.

~~~
arturbelico
I agree, you could try to improve the design and wording to make it more
professional.

